
Dropbox scores patent for peer to peer file syncing - bankim
https://torrentfreak.com/dropbox-scores-patent-for-peer-to-peer-syncing-160103/
======
bankim
AeroFS ([https://www.aerofs.com/](https://www.aerofs.com/)) is built on peer-
to-peer file syncing technology as well. Sad to see no mention about AeroFS on
this post :(

